# Restaurant Reviews?



## BreezyCooking (Dec 10, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance since I don't travel very much, but does the "Discuss Cooking Road Forum" cover area restaurant reviews?  If not, would anyone be interested in a forum for that?


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 10, 2006)

Breezy - that's what that forum is also for.  Just be sure and put the name of the city, state, or city, country, etc. in the title.  You could also put the name of the restaurant in the title too for easy searching.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks - that's what I thought, but I wasn't sure.


----------

